# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με το jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής .... , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο. 

*jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....*
*
*
*
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για άλλη μια φορά !!!  JKturbomax θα την βάπτιζα εγώ.... *  :Youpi:

----------


## fysaei

πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνταγή..Δημήτρη ευχαριστούμε.. και για την όμορφη παρουσίαση επίσης !!

----------


## Panosfx

Αυτο Δημητρη κανει και για παπαγαλους (οπως budgie,cockatiel και ringneck) ή ειναι μονο για καναρινια;

Υγ.Γραψε λαθος τωρα ειδα οτι το ποσταρες εκει που ειναι για ολα τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

Για ολα τα πουλακια κανει 

δινω κοστη για καθε υλικο



ανθος ορυζης  2.20 τα 150 γρ 

γυρη 200γρ απο 5-7 ευρω

σπιρουλινα  χυμα 60 το κιλο ( 3 ευρω τα 50γρ ) 

μαγια για πουλια ετοιμες συσκευασιες  10 ευρω τα 800 γρ (σχεδον )

λεκιθινη χυμα (δεν θυμαμαι αλλα ειναι πολυ φθηνη ,ειδικα σε τοση λιγη ποσοτητα )

πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα απο 5-7 ευρω τα 15 εως 25 γρ αναλογα το σκευασμα 

βιταμινη ε +σεληνιο  γυρω στα 3-4 νομιζω  το ivasept τα 100γρ 



30 ευρω μπορουμε να παρουμε και τα ετοιμα σκευασματα στην πληρη ποσοτητα και σημαντικη ποσοτητα των χυμα ,για να φτιαξουμε υπερπολλαπλη ποσοτητα του σκευασματος

----------


## geog87

jkBOOSTER θα την ονομαζα εγω!!! Δημητρη μετα το συντηρεις ψυγειο??ποσες μερες?αυτη ειναι για ολα τα πουλια?

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη παντα πρωτοπορος σε καθε νεο σκευασμα ,σε ευχαριστουμε ,εγω εβαλα σημερα στο μουλτι 50γραμμ ξυρη της cede μισο brazil nuts 6-7 κοκους γυρη, λιγο ριγανη και ενα τεταρτο χαπακι σπιρουλινας ,φυσικα η γυρη και η σπιρουλινα τριμμενη ,με το μουλτι τα εκανα σκονη με πολυ καλη αποδοχη ,τα πουλια τα τσακισαν στην κυριολεξια

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!! σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!! Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

φυσικα στο ψυγειο συντηρειται ,οπως κανω και στα περιεχομενα της ,ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι ολα μαζι ή ξεχωρα .η τελικη ημερομηνια ληξης εξαρταται απο αυτα .σε ολα ομως απλα υποβαθμιζεται η αξια τους σε 1-2 χρονια .στο ψυγειο δεν παθαινουν κατι αλλο

----------


## olga

Ωραίο αυτο! και αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν είναι σαν το κέικ δηλαδή δεν θέλει ψήσιμο...απλά ανακατεύουμε ταυλικά και τα δίνουμε στα πουλια?

----------


## ninos

ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη !! Θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα

----------


## jk21

> Ωραίο αυτο! και αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν είναι σαν το κέικ δηλαδή δεν θέλει ψήσιμο...απλά ανακατεύουμε ταυλικά και τα δίνουμε στα πουλια?



ναι ΟΛΓΑ .ολα τα υλικα ειναι σκονες και μπορουν ανετα να αναμιχθουν και να ομογενοποιηθουν .το μονο δυσκολο ειναι η γυρη ,αλλα δεν ειναι καθοριστικο να γινει ντε και καλα τελειως σκονη και αυτη .το τελικο αποτελεσμα απλα το ανακατευουμε στην αυγοτροφη (το τριμμενο κεικ ) στην οποια για να κολλα και καλυτερα ,και να ειναι και πιο αφρατη ,καλα ειναι να εχουμε ανακατεψει λιγο κουσκους φουσκωμενο απο νερο που εχει απορροφησει ή βρασμενη και στραγγισμενη κινοα

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλα δεν παιζεσαι, εσυ σε λιγο μεχρι και ΕΜ θα φτιαξεις :winky:  :Jumping0044: 

Μπραβο Δημητρη συνεχεισε ετσι. :Anim 19: 

*να δω τι δικαιολογια θα βρουν τωρα τα ''παπαγαλακια'' και τα εμπορακια.

----------


## Gardelius

:Anim 19:  Νο1!!!!!! Παμε δυνατα!!!!! Θα τη <δοκιμασω>!!!!!   :winky:

----------


## jk21

> καλα δεν παιζεσαι, εσυ σε λιγο μεχρι και ΕΜ θα φτιαξεις
> να δω τι δικαιολογια θα βρουν τωρα τα ''παπαγαλακια'' και τα εμπορακια.



ενεργοι μικροοργανισμοι; καλοι ειναι αν ειναι ζωντανοι αλλα ποιο ενεργο και ζωντανο δεν γινεται  *Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*
οτι και να ακουσω οδυσσεα ...  εις υγειαν !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη οπως ειπε και ο Οδυσεας δεν παιζεσαι! Μπράβο! 

Οι ερωτησεις μου τωρα,

1) Οταν το δινουμε στην πτερορροια και στην προετοιμασια στην αυγοτρωφη στα 100γρ αυγοτρωφης 2γρ απο το ποιο πανω συμπληρωμα 
συμφωνα με το εττησιο προγραμμα σου (που ειναι για ολες τις ημερες του ετους) δινουμε συμπληρωματα στο νερο ?πχ πολυβιταμινες 
και στην προετιμασια βιταμινη Ε με σελινιο ή οχι?

2) 100γρ αυγοψωμου ποσα κουταλακια του γλυκου ειναι (περιπου)?

----------


## jk21

αν κανεις ακριβως οπως ειναι το παραπανω σκευασμα ,δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις στο νερο βιταμινες .στις αντιστοιχες μερες να βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη (και τις μερες που λεει βιτ ε + σεληνιο )  .ομως μπορεις να φτιαξεις ολο το υπολοιπο και τα συνθετικα πολυβιταμινουχα να τα δινεις εξτρα στο νερο συμφωνα με το προγραμμα αν θες .οπως σε βολευει .αν τωρα τα δινεις στην αυγοτροφη και αυτη δεν εχει μεγαλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,μπορεις να βαζεις πολυβιταμινουχο και σε περισσοτερες μερες απο αυτες του προγραμματος .η καλυτερη λυση ειναι  να βαζουμε στην προετοιμασια ,σε οποιαδηποτε μερα εχουμε στο προγραμμα αυγοτροφη ,αλλα στη μιση δοσολογια ( 1γρ στα 100γρ )


για τα 100γρ και τον αντιστοιχο αριθμο κουταλιων επιφυλλασομαι αυριο μεθαυριο που θα ξεπαγωσω αυγοψωμο για να μετρησω 

παρε βρε μια ζυγαρια ηλεκτρονικη ... 10-15 ευρω σε γνωστο μαρκετ.φερνει 2-3 φορες το χρονο .θα την κανεις δωρο στη δικια σου και θα της πεις για σενα χρυσοχερα να μου φτιαχνεις κεικ να γλυφω τα δαχτυλαμμμμμμ  .στο τελος θα σου φτιαχνει και το αυγοψωμο !

----------


## Θοδωρής

παρε βρε μια ζυγαρια ηλεκτρονικη ... 10-15 ευρω σε γνωστο μαρκετ.φερνει 2-3 φορες το χρονο .θα την κανεις δωρο στη δικια σου και θα της πεις για σενα χρυσοχερα να μου φτιαχνεις κεικ να γλυφω τα δαχτυλαμμμμμμ  .στο τελος θα σου φτιαχνει και το αυγοψωμο ![/QUOTE]


Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο :Anim 59: 
Δημητρη αυτο το καιρο επεξεργαζομαι το ετησιο προγραμμα και το κοβω και το ραβω στα μετρα μου για αυτο σε ρωτησα αν δινω και υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες

----------


## dimitris b

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω και εγώ το jkmax πήγα και αγόρασα λοιπόν σπιρουλινα σε χάπια θα ήθελα να μάθω τι αναλογία θα πρέπει να βάλω ? Βάζω φωτο με το προϊόν 



  Λεκιθινη βρήκα σε υγρή μορφή από γνωστό μαγαζί με κτηνιατρικά  την Λεκιθινη της backs (συσκευασια 100 ml )



τι αναλογία να βάλω και σε αυτό?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ειπαμε δεν βαζουμε λινκ απο εμπορικους συνδεσμους ! μην ξεχνιομαστε !εβαλα στη θεση τους τα προιοντα 

η συγκεκριμενη σπιρουλινα που εχει ειναι Σπιρουλίνα, 334mg. ανα ταμπλετα 

αρα 20γρ που λεω στη συσταση του jkmax ειναι 20 / 0.334 =  60 ταμπλετες απο τις 180 που εχει μεσα το σκευασμα .παντως να ξερεις οτι το σκευασμα σου ,οντας ακριβοτερο απο μια χυμα σπιρουλινα ,πιθανον ειναι και πιο καθαρη σπιρουλινα .Στις χυμα ,δεν ειναι και πολυ δυσκολο να γινουν ψιλονοθειες ....

για την υγρη δεν μπορω να σου δωσω εγκυρη αναλογια ως προς την στερεη και εκτος αυτου δεν ξερω πως μπορει να επηρεασει την υφη του jkmax που ειναι ολα τα υλικα στερεα .Θα σου προτεινα απλα να την χρησιμοποιεις οπως προτεινει εσωτερικα το σκευασμα ,και δεν πειραζει αν δεν εχει το jkmax 

πως ειναι οι οδηγιες για χρηση της απο την εταιρια;

----------


## dimitris b

Το σκεύασμα γράφει 5ml για 20 περιστέρια στην τροφή.

----------


## jk21

ενα καναρινι 22.5 γρ τρωει σχεδον 4 γρ   στερεα τροφη .δεν ξερω αλλα θα βρω ποσο τρωει ενα περιστερι που εχει βαρος απο 300 -400 γρ ( σχεδον γιατι οι ρατσες διαφερουν )
πανω κατω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τρωει  γυρω στα 60 γρ ,οποτε πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 5 ml σκευασματος στα 1 με 1.5 κιλο τροφη ,δηλαδη  0.5 ml στα 100 -150 γρ αυγοτροφη κατα προσεγγιση .μην σε αγχωνει η ακριβεια σε αυτο το σκευασμα

----------


## dimitris b

Το jkmax μπορει να μπει στην αυγοτροφη οταν τρωνε η ταιζουν νεοσσους οι γονεις?

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι φτιαγμενο χωρις την συνθετικη πολυβιταμινη να ειναι στη συσταση του ,μπορει μονιμα (καθε μερα ) .Αν εχει ομως μεσα του και καποια πολυβιταμινη τυπου mutavit ,nekton s , ornicuma ,tabernil total κλπ ,τοτε αν τα αποτελεσματα της πρωτης γεννας ειναι μια χαρα ,καλα ειναι να μπαινει 2 φορες το πολυ την εβδομαδα  ή για να το απλωσουμε για περισσοτερες μερες ,προσθετουμε στην ποσοτητα jkmax  για αυγοτροφη 3 ημερων που ετοιμαζουμε (τοσο θα ελεγα καθε φορα για να ειναι φρεσκια η αυγοτροφη που κραταμε στο ψυγειο ) ,να προσθετουμε ισοποση ποσοτητα ανθους ορυζης και ετσι να μειωνουμε αρκετα την πολυβιταμινη σαν αναλογια ή να δινουμε την μιση κανονικη δοση  .Επαναλαμβανω οτι αν ειναι μονο με γυρη ,μαγια και τα αλλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα ,μπορουμε να δινουμε καθε μερα 

αν στην πρωτη γεννα εχουμε κατω απο 2 νεοσσους (πανω απο τα μισα αυγα ασπορα ή με νεκρους νεοσσους ) ,συνεχιζουμε κανονικα οσο μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι και κοβουμε οταν θα γινουν τα νεα αυγα

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Εγω που εχω ενα αρσενικο καναρινι θα φτιαξω το jkmax και θα βαζω 2 γρ σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης που επισης θα φτιαξω μονη μου με συνταγη απο δω μεσα καθε μερα ολο το χρονο?Και περα απο το jkmax στην αυγοτροφη,την τροφη του (σπορους) και τα φρεσκα λαχανικα δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο απο βιταμινες κτλ?Ουτε καποιο σκευασμα ουτε κατι αλλο που να φτιαξω μονη μου?

----------


## jk21

> *
> 
> Η συνολικη ποσοτητα ειναι 200 γρ  .η ποσοτητα χορηγησης στην αυγοτροφη 100 γρ ειναι 2 γραμμαρια στην προετοιμασια και στην πτεροροια ,αρκει να μην δίνουμε αλλο προσθετο .Το συμπληρωμα με εξτρα βιταμινη και σεληνιο ,ειναι αναγκαιο στο μιγμα αν το πληρες συμπληρωμα πολυβιταμινης δεν εχει μεσα σημαντκη ποσοτητα βιταμινης Ε .
> 
> *


Η ποσοτητα αυτη ειναι για να βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη κατα την προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης ,στο μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων και στην πτεροροια .Οχι στη συντηρηση .Το ποσο συχνα προτεινω να δινουμε  αυγοτροφη (καποια απο τις συνταγες εδω μεσα )  σε αυτα τα διαστηματα ,θα το δεις στο ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο που εχω επισυναπτομενο εδω

*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*δεν ειναι παντοτε καθε μερα 

ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων ,η αυγοτροφη οταν χρειαζεται ,χορταρικα απο 4 -7 μερες την εβδομαδα (  οσο γινεται περισσοτερες τοσο καλυτερα ) και το jkmax οταν πρεπει που περιεχει και πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα ,αλλα και φυσικα συμπληρωματα διατροφης οπως πχ η γυρη ,ειναι επαρκεστατα

----------


## jk21

ενημερωθηκα ,οτι σε ομαδα του facebook για παπαγαλους ,συζητηθηκε η συσταση του παροντος διατροφικου συμπληρωματος ,ειδικα στο οτι περιεχει λεκιθινη .Να θυμισω οτι η λεκιθινη ειναι γυρω στα 25 γρ σε ενα σκευασμα κοντα στα 200 γρ ,που μονο ενα μικρο μερος του 2 γραμμαριων ,προτεινεται ως αναμιξη σε αυγοτροφη 100 γρ .Αυτο σημαινει ποσοτητα λεκιθινης  σχεδον 0.25 γρ στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης 

Υπηρξε η ενσταση ως προς την συσταση του σε λεκιθινη ,διοτι συνηθως προερχεται απο την σογια ,η οποια ως γνωστον ειναι κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο παγκοσμια γενετικως τροποποιημενη .Δεν θα σταθω οτι πληθος τροφων που και οι ιδιοι τρωμε ,περιεχει ως προσθετο λεκιθινη (πχ οι σοκολατες αλλα και πληθος αν οχι το συνολο των αρτοποιηματων σαν φανερο ή κρυφο συστατικο προσμιξης στο αλευρι ) .Θα σταθω στην ελαχιστη ποσοτητα που υπαρχει στο σκευασμα ,τη στιγμη που το καλο που κανει η περιεκτικοτητα της σε χολινη και ινοσιτολη (αραγε ποιες αλλες καλες πηγες τους γνωριζουμε που μπορουν σε τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα ,να δωσουν τοσα πολλα στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ; ) ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο 

Ομως θα πω και κατι αλλο ,μιας που μιλαμε για ομαδα που συζητουσε σε θεματα παπαγαλων 

ειναι γνωστο οτι τα περισσοτερα pellet που συνηθιζουν να ταιζουν οι κατοχοι παπαγαλων (αλλα και οι αυγοτροφες που δινουν οι κατοχοι αλλων πουλιων ) περιεχουν  ειτε αλευρι καλαμποκιου ,ειτε αλευρι σογιας ,ειτε και τα δυο μαζι ή εστω πρωτεινες σογια απο οπου προερχονται σχεδον παντα ,τα λεγομενα φυτικα αμινοξεα 

τα πρωτα συστατικα σε ποσοστοση στην zupreem 

http://hungrybirdfood.com/complete-l...gredient-list/ 
Ground corn, soybean meal

στα harrison 

http://hungrybirdfood.com/complete-l...gredient-list/

* Ground Yellow Corn, * Ground Hulless κριθάρι, σόγια Ground *

* το αστερακι σημαινει οργανικη καλλιεργεια ,αλλα οργανικη καλλιεργεια ως προς τα λιπασματα και τα φαρμακα στην αμερικη απο οπου προερχονται ,μπορει να υπαρχει .Οργανικη με καθαροτητα σε μεταλλαξη ,μπορει να υπαρξει ,οταν γυρω απο τα βιολογικα χωραφια ,υπαρχουν παντου μεταλλαγμενες ποικιλιες; 
http://www.time.com/time/health/arti...599110,00.html


στην kaytee
http://www.exoticwings.com/shoppe/ka...lets-p-87.html

Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Ground Oat Groats, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Middlings, Soybean Meal, Dried Whole Egg, Dried Beet Pulp, Soy Oil,


Βλεπουμε δηλαδη τα δυο πιο γνωστα μεταλλαγμενα ειδη ,καλαμποκι και σογια ή σογιελαια να αποτελουν την βαση των pellets και οχι τα 0.25 γρ σε μια αυγοτροφη 100 γρ .Δεν αναφερθηκα καν στην χολινη που γραφουν αρκετα οτι περιεχουν ,οταν ειναι γνωστο οτι η χολινη εξαγεται απο τη λεκιθινη 

Αν υπαρχει ευαισθησια οχι μονο για τη συγκεκριμενη παρουσα συνταγη ,οσο και αν στο παρελθον δεν ειχα δει την ιδια ευαισθησια πανω στη συσταση των pellet σε σογια και καλαμποκι ,απο τα χειλη που εκφρασθηκε εκει η επιφυλαξη για την λεκιθινη του jkmax  ,εστω εκει ,αν οχι εδω  ,ας σχολιασθει και η συσταση σε μεταλλαγμενα υλικα βασης των pellets των εταιριων 

τη στιγμη μαλιστα που τα κοτοπουλα και το χοιρινα που τρωμε (αλλα και αλλα ζωα ) ειναι γνωστο οτι επι το πλειστον ταιζονται με μεταλλαγμενα φυραματα  ....

----------


## Gardelius

Σε τι δοσολογία δίνεται *στο νερό (100 ml)* τώρα στην προετοιμασία ;;

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο πχ  αυτο για ενα γνωστο σκευασμα  ( Μuta-vit Orlux )

<< 1 μεζούρα *Muta-Vit(=1gr) ανά 250 ml πόσιμου νερού ή ανά 100 g μαλακής τροφής  >>
*
 αν και το ειχα προτεινει κυριως για χρηση στην αυγοτροφη ,αν θελεις να το βαλεις στο νερο ,τοτε αφου ειναι 2 γρ στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,αντιστοιχα ειναι και 2γρ στα 250 ml νερο .Να το κουνησεις καλα για να διαλυθει οσο γινεται περισσοτερο

----------


## Gardelius

Ακριβώς τόσο έβαλα σήμερα σε αυτή την ποσότητα νερού !!!

Ευχαριστώ σας !!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

Eιπα να κανω ενα συνδιασμο κουσκους και jkmax ,με καποιες προσθηκες  ....

επιπλον γυρη    Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

και 

αντιβακτηριακη προστασια μεσω προσθηκης   Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά


αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα  , που φαινεται ενα σωμα ,αλλα οταν βγεικε απο το μπολακι ,ειχε υπεροχη σπυρωτη μορφη .Στην ουσια η προσθηκη σε μια αμυλουχα βαση (κουσκους ) του jkmax πλουσιου σε φυσικες πηγες αμινοξεων ,οπως σπιρουλινας ,μαγιας μπυρας ,γυρης (με εξτρα προσθηκη ) και μερους συνθετικου πολυβιταμινουχου με αμινοξεα ,κανει το τελικο προιον ενας ειδος << soft food >> χωρις αυγο ( θα μπορουσε ανετα να τριφτει μαζι και κροκος χωρις να λασπωσει )

perle jk  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Εφικτή η χρήση σπιρουλινας και γύρης ταυτόχρονα σε ένα σκεύασμα ?

----------


## jk21

Απο ποιας πλευρας ,θα μπορουσε να μην ειναι εφικτη;

----------


## johnakos32

Έχω διαβάσει ότι σπιρουλινα και γύρη μαζί δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο γενικότερα ?
Σκεφτόμουν να έφτιαχναν αυτό το συμπλήρωμα όχι για τα ενήλικα μόνο αλλά και για τα μικρά που πρόκειται να έρθουν και είπα να πάρω και μια άποψη ο παραπάνω μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη εχω δεν εχω καμμια συγκεκριμενη << αιτιαση >> που να αποτρεπει ταυτοχρονη χορηγηση .Οταν δυο φυσικα συμπληρωματα δινονται μαζι ,δεν δημιουργουνε υπερβιταμινωσεις οπως δυο συνθετικα ,γιατι τα δευτερα εχουν πολλαπλασιες ποσοσητες των ουσιων ακομα και απο φυσικα συμπληρωματα ,που δεν ειναι κατι αλλο ,απο συμπυκνωμενες τροφες σε θρεπτικα συστατικα 

Αν εχεις προχειρο το σημειο που το διαβασες ,το ρωτας και μας μεταφερεις την δικαιολογηση της ασυμβατης χρησης

----------


## eyes lf

> Στο θέμα αυτό,
> 
>  
> 
> *jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....*
> *
> *
> *
> *


Καλησπερα σας
Δημητρη εχεις αναφερει *30 γρ Μαγια Μπυρας (κυκλοφορει της backs , της quickon και της Νatural )* 
εχω την *Easyyem Protein-K (*Composition: Brewer's yeast, garlic, cinnamon )*ποσα γραμμαρια να βαλω ?
*εχω και *mutavit ειναι αναγκαιο να προσθεσω και βιταμινη Ε με σεληνιο ?*

----------


## jk21

οχι μην προσθεσεις βιτ Ε αν βαλεις mutavit 

για την μαγια ,υποθετω της ιδιας πυκνοτητας πρωτεινης με τις αλλες πρεπει να ειναι ,οποτε βαζεις το ιδιο .Δεν γνωριζω περισσοτερα

----------


## eyes lf

VOILA !! και το JKMAX το εφτιαξα και αυτο... μια χαρα και μια τρομαρα!!! ειναι οτι το καλιτερο  :Love0063:

----------


## eyes lf



----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα τι ειναι αυτο που δεν του δινει οψη σκονης ,αλλα λιγο παχυτερο σαν να ειναι κατι θρυμματισμενο;

----------


## eyes lf

> Δεσποινα τι ειναι αυτο που δεν του δινει οψη σκονης ,αλλα λιγο παχυτερο σαν να ειναι κατι θρυμματισμενο;


στη θεση της βιταμινης Ε και σελινιο εβαλα 2 καρπους βραζιλιανικα φιστικια ζυγιζαν 5γρ και τα 2 
και μαλλον αυτα ειναι λιγο πιο παχυτερα  ::

----------


## jk21

οκ εισαι

να το διατηρεις ομως στο ψυγειο και αεροστεγως

----------


## Harris 78

Υπαρχει κατι αναλογο εδω για καναρινια μοσαικα για την περιοδο που βαφεται το ασπρο?

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι η γυρη και η σπιρουλινα ειναι τροφες με εντονη χρωστικη ιδιοτητα , τα βασικα συστατικα του συμπληρωματος αυτου ,δεν προτεινονται για εκεινη την περιοδο .Το ασπραδι σε σκονη (απο εταιριες ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης ,εκτος αν η εταιρια σκευασματος αλμπουμινης δηλαδη σκονης αυγου  σας πιστοποιει εγγραφα οτι ειναι απο αυγα καταλληλα για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση και αναλογης ποιοτητας )  ειναι ιδανικη ουδετερη χρωστικα πηγη πρωτεινης με 80 % σχεδον πρωτεινη που υπερκαλυπτει τις αναγκες και μπορει να μπει ση θεση τους στο μισο βαρους τους . Σιγουρα ομως οχι των πολυποικιλων αλλων θρεπτικων ουσιων της γυρης και της σπιρουλινας οπως καποιων βιταμινων λιποδιαλυτων .Καποιες απο τις βιτ Β υπαρχουν και σε καλη αναλογια κλπ .Αρα σε καποια σημεια  ειναι απαραιτητο και ενα πολυβιταμινουχο συνθετικης προελευσης

----------


## Harris 78

> με δεδομενο οτι η γυρη και η σπιρουλινα ειναι τροφες με εντονη χρωστικη ιδιοτητα , τα βασικα συστατικα του συμπληρωματος αυτου ,δεν προτεινονται για εκεινη την περιοδο .Το ασπραδι σε σκονη (απο εταιριες ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης ,εκτος αν η εταιρια σκευασματος αλμπουμινης δηλαδη σκονης αυγου  σας πιστοποιει εγγραφα οτι ειναι απο αυγα καταλληλα για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση και αναλογης ποιοτητας )  ειναι ιδανικη ουδετερη χρωστικα πηγη πρωτεινης με 80 % σχεδον πρωτεινη που υπερκαλυπτει τις αναγκες και μπορει να μπει ση θεση τους στο μισο βαρους τους . Σιγουρα ομως οχι των πολυποικιλων αλλων θρεπτικων ουσιων της γυρης και της σπιρουλινας οπως καποιων βιταμινων λιποδιαλυτων .Καποιες απο τις βιτ Β υπαρχουν και σε καλη αναλογια κλπ .Αρα σε καποια σημεια  ειναι απαραιτητο και ενα πολυβιταμινουχο συνθετικης προελευσης


Δηλαδη να βαλω αλπουμινη στη μιση ποσοτητα του συνολικου βαρους αυτων που δεν πρεπει να μπουν και να προσθεσω κανονικα την  πολυβιταμινη? Ακομα και σε περιοδο που εχουμε νεοσσους? Σε αυτα τα πουλια ποιο εκχυλισμα μπορει να δωθει σε αυτην την περιοδο ειτε σε αυγοτροφη ειτε σε νερο απο τα ποιο κατω:
Προπολη σε γλυκερινη, εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε λαδι, εκχυλισμα δικταμο ριγανη θυμαρι σιδεριτης δεντρολιβανο σε γλυκερινη?

----------


## jk21

ναι ετσι να κανεις 


κωλλημα εχεις μονο στην καλεντουλα που εχει λουτεινη και ζεαξανθινη .Τα αλλα ελευθερα  .Μετα τις 45 μερες ελευθερη και αυτη

----------


## Harris 78

> ναι ετσι να κανεις 
> 
> 
> κωλλημα εχεις μονο στην καλεντουλα που εχει λουτεινη και ζεαξανθινη .Τα αλλα ελευθερα  .Μετα τις 45 μερες ελευθερη και αυτη


Οκ. Νασαι καλα

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα.
Θα το φτιαξω και εγω το jkmax,αν ειναι ευκολο θα ηθελα μερικες επιλεον διευκρινησεις.Την περιοδο της συντηρησης το βαζουμε στην αυγοτροφη και απλα δινουμε πιο αραια αυγοτροφη?(1-2 φορες τη βδομαδα οπως κανουν πολλοι)το βαζουμε στην αυγοτροφη σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα απο 2 γρ στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης η δεν το βαζουμε καθολου?Επισης η πολυβιταμινη compivit που χρησιμοποιω κανει?η θα πρεπει να παρω καποια αλλη οπως την nekton s που προτεινεις?

----------


## jk21

κανει και αυτη που εχεις 

στη συντηρηση εγω δινω κανονικα αυγοτροφη αλλα επειδη την φτιαχνω μονος μου ειναι υπολογισμενη με συστατικα να δινουν λιγοτερα λιπαρα και πρωτεινη  .Οι πολυβιταμινες που εχουν συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα δεν αυξανουν γενικα την πρωτεινη και μπορουν να μπουνε και τοτε .Παρολα αυτα απο το τελος της πτεροροιας μεχρι μεσα Δεκεμβρη και την μιση ποσοτητα jkmax να βαζεις , μια χαρα εισαι .Αν μαλιστα δινεις πιο αραια αυγοτροφη (αν δινεις ετοιμη δεν θα σου λεγα να δινεις συνεχως οπως εγω ) δεν εχεις θεμα και με κανονικη δοση

----------


## Jdenaxas

Καλησπέρα... για εμας που ειμαστε επαρχεια εχεις κατι πιο απλο να φτιαξουμε γιατι αρκετα απο τα υλικα που βαζεις δεν υπαρχουν εδω....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δινε σπιρουλινα , γυρη , brazil nuts απο ξηροκαρπαδικα  και εισαι οκ . Ριζαλευρο σαν βάση βρισκεις σε ολα τα μαρκετ 


πες μου τι βρισκεις εσυ , να σου πω κατι ακριβως στα μετρα σου !

----------


## Jdenaxas

Γυρη για να πω την αληθεια δεν ξερω αν πουλανε και brazil nuts αν βρω θα ειναι συσκευασία...
Το μονο που εχω δοκιμάσει  ειναι φρυγανια μελι σπιρουλινη ριγανη και δεν θυμαμαι τι αλλο γιατί το εκανα παλαιότερα....
Τωρα δινω στα πουλια μου φρούτα  λαχανικά και αυγο...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και αυτα που δινεις ειναι σημαντικοτατα ! Γυρη θα βρεις σε μελισοκομικα ειδη σιγουρα και σε αρκετα μερη της επαρχιας υπαρχουν .Για το brazil nuts πηγαινε σε ξηροκαρπαδικο και ρωτα ... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν . Ειναι καλη πηγη σεληνιου ... 

Ομως αν δεν εχεις πολλα πουλακια , δεν πρεπει να αγχωνεσαι για συμπληρωματα κλπ αν δινεις τακτικα μια αυγοτροφουλα με φρεσκο καλα βρασμενο αυγο , λαχανικα και ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων με κανναβουρι χωρις ρουπσεν και μπισκοτα

----------


## Jdenaxas

Ξηροκαρπαδικο δεν υπαρχει...
Για τροφη παιρνω μιγμα χωρις ρουπσεν... ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον σου...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jdenaxas

Πολλα πουλακια δεν εχω αλλα θελω αυτα που εχω να τα εχω οσο καλυτερα μπορω...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν δεν ειναι δυνατον να βρεις γυρη , που για μενα αν υπαρχει , μαζι με χορταρικα , αυγοτροφη με δικα σου αυγα και καλο μιγμα σπορων δινει επαρκεστατα οτι χρειαζονται τα πουλια  Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)  τοτε παρε μια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα 

πχ mutavit , necton s , chevita eb12 , anima strath κλπ 

και εισαι οκ .Σημαντικο να δινεις συχνα χορταρικα ! αυτα δινουν βιταμινες σημαντικες και ειδικα βιτ Β , Κ και προβιταμινη Α 


Αυγοτροφες υπαρχουν πολλες συνταγες .Αν δεν εχεις καταληξει σε καποια , το συζηταμε στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα

----------


## gtsaka

Λοιπον εγω το εφτιαξα σημερα με καποιες μικρες παραλλαγες.Τι εννοω.Καταρχην δεν εβαλα βιταμινη Ε,θεωρησα οτι δεν χρειαζεται εφ'οσον δεν ειναι αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος.Δεν εβαλα Λεκιθινη γιατι δεν βρηκα χυμα ουτε σε μαγαζι με βοτανα,ειναι σε μεγαλη συσκευασια και δεν συμφερει οικονομικα.Μου ειπαν οτι μπορουν να φερουν και μικρη συσκευασια,αλλα οχι αμεσα.Επισης εβαλα τις μισες ποσοτητες απο το μειγμα και εφτιαξα πιο λιγο.Ειμαι οκ?Να βρω οπωσδηποτε Λεκιθινη και να προσθεσω στο μειγμα?

Επισης το μειγμα το εβαλα στο ψυγειο.Να βαλω και ολα τα επιμερους συστατικα?τη γυρη την ειχα ηδη στο ψυγειο,τη μαγια μπυρας μου ειχαν πει απο το μαγαζι που την πηρα οτι αρκει να ειναι σε δροσερο και ξηρο μερος.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αν θες σου στελνω μαγαζι που εχει λεκιθινη χυμα στο κεντρο της Αθηνας 

Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικη παντως 

Η βιταμινη Ε χρειαζεται ολο το χρονο , απλα στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σε πολλαπλες ποσοτητες γιατι ευνοει την αυξηση της γονιμοτητας συμφωνα που εχει γινει στις κοτες .Δρα και αντιοξειδωτικα σε οτι βιταμινη συνθετικη ή φυσικη εχει το σκευασμα .Δεν εχεις προβλημα ομως αν το διατηρεις σε σκοτεινο χωρο , δροσερο και σε αεροστεγη συσκευασια .Επισης αν ενα πολυβιταμινουχο εχει ηδη βιτ Ε , τοτε αρκει .Εχει ετσι κι αλλιως και η σπιρουλινα και η γυρη 

οπως σου τα ειπα, ισχυει για τη διατηρηρηση των επιμερους συστατικων

----------


## mikeaegina

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας. Θα ηθελα, εαν ειναι δυνατον, να μου εστελνες και εμενα το σημειο που μπορω να βρω χυμα λεκιθινη. Ευχαριστω πολυ και καλες γιορτες.

----------


## MacGyver

Μετο νέο χρόνο θα την τιμήσουμε... Αν θελήσουν και άλλα μέλη μπορούμε να την φτιάξουμε και να την μοιράσουμε...

----------


## jk21

Mιχαλη στο πιο γνωστο μαγαζι με βοτανα στην Αθηνα σε δρομο καθετο στην οδο Αθηνάς , οπου εχει και αλλα μαγαζια και πιθανον να εχουν και κεινα .


Αν δεν καταλαβες ποιο ή δεν ξερεις απο Αθηνα καλα , στειλε μου πμ να σου πω

----------


## mikeaegina

Ενταξει, σου στελνω πμ

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη,καθιερωσα το jkmax στην αυγοτροφη εδω και λιγο διαστημα,πριν εδινα πολυβιταμινη compivit 2-3 φορες το μηνα,τωρα χρειαζεται?λεω να δινω μια φορα το μηνα για 4 μερες.Να θυμισω οτι εχω βαλει compivit μεσα στο jkmax

----------


## jk21

αν εδινες jkmax χωρις πολυβιταμινη  δεν θα πειραζε αραια να εδινες και πολυβιταμινη , αν και προσωπικα εγω το εμπιστευομαι και χωρις συνθετικα συμπληρωματα , οταν ακολουθεις διατροφη με συχνη παροχη χορταρικων και αυγοτροφη που εχει και λιγο γαλα μεσα της . Ομως απο τη στιγμη που εχεις προσθεσει συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες που εχω , εισαι υπερκαλλυμενος . Ειναι υπολογισμενο να ειναι υπερεπαρκες

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, μια διευκρίνιση σε παρακαλώ: Έχω fertivit και σκεφτόμουν να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη θέση της πολυβιταμίνης και της Βιταμίνης Ε + σελήνιο στην συνταγή σου. Να βάλω 8-10 γρ και 5-7 γρ Brazilian nuts? 

Μαγια μπύρας μικρή συσκευασία βρήκα της LANDMARK τα 70gr περίπου 3 €, άρα μειώνεται και το κόστος 

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## jk21

Ναι  fertivit και brazil nuts μια χαρα ειναι οσο λες .Η Fertivit εχει υψηλη βιτ Ε , επαρκεστατη 


δεν θα εδινα 3 ευρω για 70 γραμμαρια μαγιας μονο  ... η backs ηταν πολυ φθηνοτερη αναλογα με τα γραμμαρια που ειχε  .Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα , αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει , εγω απλα δεν θα εβαζα μαγια και θα εβαζα γυρη και σπιρουλινα παραπανω

----------


## MacGyver

> δεν θα εδινα 3 ευρω για 70 γραμμαρια μαγιας μονο  ... η backs ηταν πολυ φθηνοτερη αναλογα με τα γραμμαρια που ειχε  .Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακομα , αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει , εγω απλα δεν θα εβαζα μαγια και θα εβαζα γυρη και σπιρουλινα παραπανω


Δημήτρη,το να την κάνω την επιπλέον ποσότητα μαγιάς? Αν ανεβάσω ποσοτητες γυρης και σπιρουλινας το κόστος θα είναι παραπλήσιο. Θα την κάνω λογικά μες στο τριήμερο και θα σας ενημερώσω και για την αποδοχή

----------


## jk21

αν προσεξες (δεν προσεξες ) σε ολη την φραση μου ,* λεω τι θα εκανα εγω ...  *  :Happy: 


Καποτε ξεκινησα να μιλω για κινοα στην Ελλαδα και καποιοι με χλευαζανε μιλωντας για τραχανοσουπες ..... Η κινοα υπερτιμηθηκε στην πορεια και εφτασε σε τρελες τιμες . Ευτυχως περασε η μοδα και την χρησιμοποιουν οσοι ξερουν γιατι την χρησιμοποιουν (σε πουλια και ανθρωπους ) και η τιμη της επεσε τουλαχιστον στα 8 με 9 ευρω , απο τα 13 που ειχε φτασει .Μαλιστα για πουλια καποια εποχη , ηταν πιο ακριβη απο βιολογικη για ανθρωπους . Θα μπορουσα να ειμαι ενας οργανωμενος εκτροφεας τιμπραντο , διπλα σε εναν απο τους κορυφαιους του τοπου (αυτον που μας εχει τιμησει με σχετικο σεμιναριο ) αλλα διαλεξα να αφιερωσω την αγαπη μου για το χομπι , ενημερωνοντας και προσδοκωντας ενα καλυτερο αυριο , πρωτα για τα πουλια και μετα και για τους εκτροφεις . Η μαγια ειναι ενα πολυ καλο συμπληρωμα , αλλα δεν μπορει να εχει  << για μενα >> οσο η σπιρουλινα .Αν ο κοσμος την αγοραζει τοτε καλα κανει και εχει και ας ανεβει και περισσοτερο 


εσυ κανεις οτι νομιζεις  :winky:

----------


## MacGyver

Το μείγμα μας είναι (σχεδόν) έτοιμο. Έφτιαξα τη μισή ποσότητα και κράτησα αρκετές πρώτες ύλες για ...του παραχρόνου που θα τελειώσει. Αναλυτικά:
























*Σύνολο 97 γρ, θα προσθέσω και 3-5 γραμμάρια Βραζιλιάνικου φιστίκι*. 

Οι πρώτες ύλες είναι επώνυμες, από φαρμακείο (εκτός της γύρης από παραγωγό) με κόστος:
Σπιρουλίνα 8,16 € (χρησιμοποίησα το 1/4 της ποσότητας)               
Μαγιά μπύρας 7,38 € (χρήση περίπου το 1/10 της ποσότητας)          
Λεκιθίνη 5,85 € (χρήση περίπου το 1/10 της ποσότητας)                
Γύρη 250 γρ 6 € (χρήση 1/10 της ποσότητας)                               

Θα σας ενημερώσω και για την αποδοχή... Σκέφτομαι να βάζω ελάχιστη ποσότητα πάνω στο αυγό (2 φορές τη βδομάδα) ή μέσα στην αυγοτροφή (1 φορά τη βδομάδα) αυτή την περίοδο

----------


## IscarioTis

Πω ρε φιλε,εμεις κανει να το φαμε? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Πω ρε φιλε,εμεις κανει να το φαμε?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Εννοείτε,γι'αυτό είναι από φαρμακείο ...εκτός από το multi-vit

----------


## jk21

..... ferti vit !  :winky:

----------


## MacGyver

Στο αυγό μια φορά τη βδομάδα




και ορίστε η αποδοχή:

----------


## jk21

Αρκετα εξυπνο !

----------


## MacGyver

Και μια 2η εκδοχή με πολύ καλή αποδοχή

----------


## jk21

οταν πιστευεις στην αξια καποιου πραγματος , βρισκεις χιλιους τροπους να το κανεις μερος της καθημερινοτητας σου !

καλα ειναι τα σεμιναρια (αρκει να μην ειναι μονο πανηγυρακι ... )  αλλα οταν καποιος θελει , τα ξερει πριν ακουστουν , γιατι ολα ειναι γραμμενα εδω ! γιατι υπαρχει το 



και θα υπαρχει πανω απο προσωπα ,γιατι ο καθενας βαζει εδω το λιθαρακι του και αυτο μενει ως γνωση και εμπειρια για παντα , οσο το ταξιδι θα συνεχιζετε ! 


Σορρυ Νωντα που πιαστηκα απο την εφευρετικοτητα σου , στο να κανεις εφικτη με καθε τροπο μια ιδεα που ειδες εδω μεσα αλλα εχω λογους αυτη την εποχη να ακουστει οτι ακουστηκε

----------


## MacGyver

Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την περσινή γύρη (επειδή την είχα πάρει άνοιξη ίσως είναι 2 ετών) για να φτιάξω νέο μείγμα? Είναι αποθηκευμένη στην κατάψυξη, αλλά πριν λίγες μέρες που την δοκίμασα μου φάνηκε λίγο πικρή, αν και δεν έχει αλλοιωθεί το σχήμα, χρώμα της. Πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι έχει χαλάσει? (θα δω ημερομηνίες λήξης αντίστοιχων προϊόντων από το σούπερ μάρκετ, αν και εκείνα τα έχουν στη συντήρηση και όχι κατάψυξη)

Εάν τελικά δε χρησιμοποιήσω την συγκεκριμένη θα κάνω το μείγμα χωρίς γύρη. Να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

Δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποιο θεμα στην καταψυξη .Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειχε παλιοτερα πιο γλυκεια γευση ; Μηπως ειχες φαει κατι γλυκο νωριτερα; Στην καταψυξη (αν δεν ξεκαταψυχθηκε ποτε ) μονο σε τιποτα βιτ Β να εχεις μειωση με το χρονο .Η πρωτεινη πχ ειναι σχεδον αναλοιωτη και μικροβια δεν μπορουν να αναπτυχθουν .Αν εχει αλλοιωθει λογω χρονου , αυτο φαινεται μερικες ωρες μετα την αποψυξη που τοτε ναι , αναπτυσσονται πιο γρηγορα τα βακτηρια .Αμεσως μολις την εβγαλες δεν νομιζω . Ενος χρονου γυρη σε καταψυξη παντως εχω δωσει και γω και επισης εχω φαει και γω ( πριν δωσω και πιο συχνα απο οτι εδινα στα πουλια )

----------


## legendguards

η πικρη γευση στην γυρη εχει σχεση με τα φυτα απο τα οποια πηραν γυρη οι μελισσες , αν ειναι τωρα πικρη , ηταν και πριν την βαλεις στην καταψυξη




> Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω την περσινή γύρη (επειδή την είχα πάρει άνοιξη ίσως είναι 2 ετών) για να φτιάξω νέο μείγμα? Είναι αποθηκευμένη στην κατάψυξη, αλλά πριν λίγες μέρες που την δοκίμασα μου φάνηκε λίγο πικρή, αν και δεν έχει αλλοιωθεί το σχήμα, χρώμα της. Πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι έχει χαλάσει? (θα δω ημερομηνίες λήξης αντίστοιχων προϊόντων από το σούπερ μάρκετ, αν και εκείνα τα έχουν στη συντήρηση και όχι κατάψυξη)
> 
> Εάν τελικά δε χρησιμοποιήσω την συγκεκριμένη θα κάνω το μείγμα χωρίς γύρη. Να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## MacGyver

οκ, θα φτιάξω μισή δόση και θα σας ενημερώσω... Μάλλον θα βάλω κίτρινο σιτάρι αντί για άνθος ορίζου

----------


## jk21

Νωντα για τη γευση αρχικα οταν την πηρες δεν μας ειπες ... την ειχες δοκιμασει; θυμασαι να ηταν πιο γλυκεια; αν οχι , τοτε συμβαινει απλα οτι σου ειπε ο Αντωνης και η γυρη απο πικρα ανθη εχει συνηθως και πιο μεγαλη θρεπτικη αξια

----------


## gtsaka

Θα ξαναφτιαξω μια παρτιδα Jkmax,αλλα θα ηθελα μια διευκρινηση.Δεν εχω σεληνιο,εχω ομως πολυβιταμινη compivit και nekton e ,για την οποια εχεις πει οτι αν την εχουμε δεν χρειαζεται να βαλουμε σεληνιο..Βαζω και απο τις 2? 15 γρ compivit και 8 nekton e?η μονο μια απο τις 2 και σε ποια ποσοτητα?

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο που το εχω γραψει , για να το διορθωσω; αν το εχω γραψει (ως προς την καλυψη σεληνιου ) ειμαι λαθος ή υπηρχε παλιοτερα αλλη συσταση  .Βεβαια με λιγο brazil nuts συμπληρωνεις ανετα την ελλειψη 

η συσταση εδω που βλεπω , δεν δικαιολογουν τετοια θεση ως προς την πληροτητα σε σεληνιο και ουτε η nekton e  εχει 

http://bremer-pharma.de/index.php/en...t-ma-copy-copy



> *COMBIVIT MA*Powder for oral administration via feed or drinking water
> Composition:
> 1 000 g powder contain
> Vitamin A 5 000 000 I.U.
> Vitamin D3 600 000 I.U.
> Vitamin E acetate 10 g
> Vitamin K3 2 g
> Vitamin B1 2 g
> Vitamin B2 2 g
> ...



http://www.nekton.de/en/product-read...ton-e-145.html




> INGREDIENTSContains 2 amino acids
> Composition: Dextrose, silicic acid
> 
> 
> 
> Nutritional additives per kg: 50,000 mg of vitamin E

----------


## gtsaka

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE%CF%82

"*Η συνολικη ποσοτητα ειναι 200 γρ .η ποσοτητα χορηγησης στην αυγοτροφη 100 γρ ειναι 2 γραμμαρια στην προετοιμασια και στην πτεροροια ,αρκει να μην δίνουμε αλλο προσθετο .Το συμπληρωμα με εξτρα βιταμινη και σεληνιο ,ειναι αναγκαιο στο μιγμα αν το πληρες συμπληρωμα πολυβιταμινης δεν εχει μεσα σημαντκη ποσοτητα βιταμινης Ε .Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση ,βαζουμε το 1 /3 της προτεινομενης ποσοτητας ,εκτος αν η πολυβιταμινη μας δεν ειναι απο αυτες που προτεινα αλλα καποια ειδικα για την αναπαραγωγη με φουλ βιτ ε οπως fertivit ,nekton e ,ornicuma r που δεν θελουν καθολου επιπλεον βιτ ε .

*Η nekton e ,ειναι πολυβιταμιμη δλδ,η σκετη βιταμινη ε? να βαλω και compivit kai nekton? εστω και αν βαλω βραζιλιανικα φιστικια

----------


## jk21

αναφερομαι στην αναγκαιοτητα βιταμινες Ε .Τα τρια σκευασματα που αναφερω εκει , ως προς την βιτ Ε δεν εχουν καμμια επιπλεον αναγκη .Σεληνιο ηξερα οτι δεν ειχε κανενα απο αυτα μεχρι προσφατα αρα χρειαζοτανε 

Τελευταια καποιος φιλος μου εστειλε αυτο




Για καποιο λογο το ferti vit σεληνιο οπως βλεπουμε ,  προφανως εχει αλλα στην παρουσια του διαδικτυακα σε e shop και τη σελιδα της εταιρια , αυτο δεν φαινεται 



Το nekton e εχει βιτ Ε και δυο αμινοξεα , το ενα απ τα οποια ειναι η αργινινη .Το αλλο δεν το θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη  

Το combivit εχει βιτ Ε αλλα οχι εξτρα ενισχυμενη σε επιπεδο εξειδικευμενο για προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης . Επαρκες ομως αν καποιος ταιζει φρεσκους λιπαρους σπορους (και οχι μπαγιατικα μιγματα ) οι οποιοι ενισχυουν ως προς αυτην με φυσικο τροπο τα πουλια 

Να βαλεις και βραζιλιανικο φυστικι .Επισης αν βαλεις , το nekton e ετσι κι αλλιως σου χρειαζεται , για να συντηρησει τα λιπαρα οξεα του βραζιλιανικου φυστικιου , απο την οξειδωση τους

----------

